# question about annual floating weeks...



## tracie15436

What does it mean when a timeshare is "annual floating red weeks 1-52"?  Can the owner reserve any week?
Thanks!


----------



## rickandcindy23

Yes, but you need to find out from the resort how far in advance you can reserve the prime weeks, if that is what you want to get.  I know people who are on the phone the minute reservations opens on the morning of the earliest day, just to get a week set.


----------



## jlwquilter

tracie15436 said:


> What does it mean when a timeshare is "annual floating red weeks 1-52"?  Can the owner reserve any week?
> Thanks!



Annual means it's an every year week...you own a week every year (as opposed to bi-annual which comes in odd and even year flavors).

Floating means that you don't own a fixed week. You have to call the resort and reserve a specific week. When you can call to reserve a week varies across resorts/systems.

Weeks 1-52 means that you can (techinically) reserve any week of the year. Some floating weeks are restricted to certain weeks - ie: Floating Weeks 26-33 vs. Floating Weeks 1-52.

Red - supposed to mean it's a high demand week but as you'll read here, all red weeks are not created equal. Florida resorts (many, not all) tend to have all weeks designated as red. But some weeks are not really red at all. You have to research/know the area's prime demand times of the year and use that as your determination of how red a red week really is.

Also, a few words of advice: be very careful to do your due diligence before buying anything. For example. I own a floating 1-52 week at Florida resort. I paid very little for it as in realtiy, all the really red weeks (snowbird weeks) are NOT truly available for float week owners to reserve - and this was fine for my personal situation. Many resorts that have high seasonal demand will very often only sell those truly red high demand weeks as fixed weeks - at a premium.

I hope this helps you a bit


----------



## tracie15436

Thank you!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*The Flip Side Of Timeshare Floating-Week Flexibility.*




tracie15436 said:


> What does it mean when a timeshare is "annual floating red weeks 1-52"?  Can the owner reserve any week?


Sure, any week you want -- subject to availability.  (That's the catch.) 

Naturally, the most in-demand weeks get taken 1st, so the more you're into advance planning so you can put in your request early, the better you chance of getting the week you want.  Not only that, if you wait too late in the year before putting in your request, it's possible to get completely shut out -- the bad-news flip side of the super-convenient & flexible timeshare floating-weeks system. 

OK, so you wait too late in the year to call the reservation office.  By the time you call'm up, nothing is left for the whole rest of the year.  You're shut out.  So in that case, what happened to your floating timeshare week which you paid all that good green money for in mandatory annual maintenance fees?  Easy.  Your timeshare week was 1 of those that nobody took during the early part of the year when relatively few owners were vacationing there.  Not only didn't you reserve it for any of those off-peak weeks, neither did anybody else, & it was not used at all even though it was paid for -- just totally went to waste.  

In that way, floating-week timeshares are like a game of musical chairs.  After every week that goes by, fewer unit-weeks are left.  Wait too late to claim 1 & the number left is _zero_ -- just a cautionary word to the wise. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

